# Cool Prewar Shelby...too much...



## SKPC (Jan 7, 2019)

*http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=173641877493




*


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 7, 2019)

I'll take it!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 7, 2019)

The ridiculous price reflects the rare double fender lights. Lol! Too bad. Would like to have that in my garage...


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 7, 2019)

Bought this exact same bike,March of last year. Guy's name was Neil. Ask lots of questions,same missing lower right front fender brace,my buddy,Jae Escoto now owns this bike,minus the seat.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Jan 7, 2019)

Could at least have one of Jim’s glass tanks to reflect that ridiculous price!


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 7, 2019)

Sold a real tank for 700,not too long ago 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 7, 2019)

The bike may need minimal adjusting/lube/maintenence, however the buyer will need a 55 gallon drum of lube.


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 8, 2019)

Funny,put the seller on blast. Ad has mysteriously vanished. I did purchase this exact,same bicycle in March of 2017,brother of mine now owns this bike,minus the seat,added the correct missing parts,tank,too.[emoji849]

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 8, 2019)

Did anyone report the listing? Looks like it's been revised several times.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 8, 2019)

Now the link takes you to a Schwinn Hornet?!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 8, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Now the link takes you to a Schwinn Hornet?!



He's revised it several times including pics. I'm thinking that ain't Kocher with eBay...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 8, 2019)

So...the Item Number has got to be the same, right? For two completely different items?


----------



## SKPC (Jan 8, 2019)

What a bunch of baloney that was!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 8, 2019)

*Revision summary for item #173641877493*











*The following revisions have been made:
DateTimeRevised Information* 
Dec-19-1817:06:42 PST
Payment Method
Title
PictureURL: Pictures Added/Deleted
Description
Category
Shipping Terms
Buy It Now Price
Gallery

Dec-19-1823:06:33 PST
Description
Buy It Now Price

Jan-08-1902:07:17 PST
Description

Jan-08-1902:45:45 PST
Title
PictureURL: Pictures Added/Deleted
Description
Shipping Terms
Buy It Now Price
Gallery

Jan-08-1905:43:06 PST
PictureURL: Pictures Added/Deleted
Description
Best Offer
Shipping Terms
Buy It Now Price
Gallery

Jan-08-1905:45:27 PST
PictureURL: Pictures Added/Deleted
Description
Gallery

Jan-08-1911:29:12 PST
PictureURL: Pictures Added/Deleted
Description
Best Offer
Shipping Terms
Buy It Now Price
Gallery​


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 8, 2019)

Hard to believe this cat has 100% positive feedback after seeing this. Maybe he just got confused and has things corrected now....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 8, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Hard to believe this cat has 100% positive feedback after seeing this. Maybe he just got confused and has things corrected now....



Maybe...but then why claim it was sold locally? Sounds like BS to me.


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 8, 2019)

It is bullsh!t. I bought this same,exact bike,back in march,2017,for the seat. Rebuilt,put correct wheels,pedals,etc,now belongs to a close bro of mine. I call B.S. on the seller.[emoji49][emoji879][emoji867]

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

